# wordpress debian problem



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I am working on making a simple wordpress install on a local debian 7 box. I am following the direction found here. I am able to do everything fine untill I need to run this command:


```
cat ~/wp.sql | mysql --defaults-extra-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf
```
I get the following error message and not sure how to fix it.



> Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
> Fatal error in defaults handling. Program abouted


Cheers!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Two things to try. Although it doesn't say in the instructions, the command is reading wp.sql
and copying to /etc/mysql, so will require root privilidges.


Run it again as sudo or root.

Check that /etc/mysql/debian.cnf exists

A simple ls will check:

ls -l /etc/mysql/debian.cnf

If it returns file not found then create it with:

sudo touch /etc/mysql/debian.cnf

then rerun

cat ~/wp.sql | mysql --defaults-extra-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf

to create the database. Once again above command needs to be run as
sudo or root.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi Hal,

So I want a little tired last night when I wrote this, but I do know that debian.cnf does exist, I checked for it.

I tried running touch and then the cat string it didn't work. I then tried running it as root (I really don't like to do that), but it didn't work either.

I know that I can just install wordpress the old way and it should work, but I would have thought that debian would have this working by now.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Just pasted your error into google. Quite a few matches, the oldest sounds
promising:

https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=379561

Try

sudo apt-get install mysql-server

and then updating the mysql database again


----------

